# Need a cheap WiFi router+modem 1k



## flyingcow (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey guys I need a cheap WiFi router urgently... 
Range isn't important (10 ft works too) 
Must be really cheap
Will use it for a year 
Modem required too
Cost should be around 1k
Main requirement is it being cheap 
Thnx 



Cheap


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 27, 2014)

How about this? Tends wireless n150 for 600 rs?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2014)

tp-link-tl-wr740n
tp-link-td-8817
you will not get a new adsl modem cheaper than td-8817 & it is quite good too.Not much point in saving Rs.200 to get an inferior wifi product.


----------



## delhiuser (Oct 28, 2014)

tp-link-tl-wr740n - Type - Wireless without Modem
tp-link-td-8817 - Type - Wired with Modem


----------



## sushovan (Oct 28, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> tp-link-tl-wr740n
> tp-link-td-8817
> you will not get a new adsl modem cheaper than td-8817 & it is quite good too.Not much point in saving Rs.200 to get an inferior wifi product.



Will that TD-8817 work as a router only for cable braodband? I had a WR740N earlier for my cable broadband for nearly 10 months but it got damaged so looking for a replacement model.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2014)

no,for that you need a modem with more than 1 lan port.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 29, 2014)

I need a modem too.. So should I go with 8817?...also does 740n have a port for the telephone wire thingy? Assuming that it means modem?


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 29, 2014)

I want wireless w/ modem


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 29, 2014)

Please guys.. It's urgent..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2014)

asus-dsl-n10s
2 reviews say it won't work with mtnl but i refuse to believe it.


----------



## delhiuser (Oct 29, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> asus-dsl-n10s
> 2 reviews say it won't work with mtnl but i refuse to believe it.


In fact one user say it didn't work with MTNL, while another says it works with MTNL only.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2014)

I thought it was some grammatical mistake. anyway i would rather recommend getting tp-link-td-w8961nd but considering op's budget there is not much choice.


----------



## baiju (Oct 30, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> I need a modem too.. So should I go with 8817?...also does 740n have a port for the telephone wire thingy? Assuming that it means modem?



740n is only a router. You need a modem to connect to telephone. I'm using 740n with 8817 modem. But recently the 740n has started showing problems and need to switch off and on again to work.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't go for Asus, they don't make good routers.
I threw away mine and got a TP link router.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 30, 2014)

Is the Asus router the cheapest?... I already have a w8968.. So should I go with Asus? I have a BSNL connection


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 30, 2014)

Guys BTW can I use a BSNL modem + a cheap router+WiFi? As birju is doing? Because I have a black BSNL modem already... With no WiFi


----------



## Gollum (Oct 30, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Guys BTW can I use a BSNL modem + a cheap router+WiFi? As birju is doing? Because I have a black BSNL modem already... With no WiFi



Then all you need is a regular AP
like the one below
TP-Link TL-WR740N Wireless Router - Buy TP-Link TL-WR740N Wireless Router Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

Just connect the RJ45 cale to the Blue port and start using wifi 
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51BZaEO9eVL._SL1280_.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks but does it have to be configured thru a pic?


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 30, 2014)

*pc... I have no pc atm


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 30, 2014)

Iirc I could see the modem settings page thru my mobile WiFi in the browser


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 30, 2014)

Nvm the modem doesn't work


----------



## Gollum (Oct 30, 2014)

There is no config needed.
once you start it, you can connect it via your phone and access the router page on  your phone.
Set the security parameters and then you can use it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2014)

> I already have a w8968


you can use it for bsnl connection.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmm but don't I need to enter the password and username provided by BSNL?  On the wired modem?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2014)

w8968 is modem+router,you know that,right?you can enter bsnl username/password in w8968 after connecting telephone wire to it & during configuration.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 31, 2014)

I want a new router cos I'm already using w8986 I forgot to mention that.. Also I do know that I have to enter it but can it be done thru mobile?


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 31, 2014)

Bought w8961 yolo


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2014)

good choice.


----------

